# Primmsylvania 2011 video



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Here is the new video of my yard haunt Primmsylvania 2011.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Very nice! So much to look at and take in! It's great to see throngs of TOT's walking down the streets like that. Great display! I may have some questions for you about your skultronix skeleton at some point if it's not too much trouble. Awesome job!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

You have some cool and evil props. I was kinda done with Halloween in my mind/emotionally but that poem and sound effects put me right back there and was kinda sad when it was done. Great work.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, you pack lots into a small space. My favorite is still your FCG.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Another example of a haunt that makes wonderful use of a small space.

And yes, we covet your FCG with its cool hat


----------

